# how is mei tai pronounced?



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I've made one but I still have no idea how to pronounce it?
Is it may-tie? my-tie? mee-tie?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My understanding is that may-tie is correct. Though I often say my-tie

-Angela


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

What about podeagi?










I pronounce mei-tai as May-Tie


----------



## BBerryBliss (Sep 20, 2004)

I say my-tie and po-degg-eye, I'm probably wrong!


----------



## buglette (Feb 8, 2005)

In Korean, podaegi is pronouned poh-dae-ghi, with the emphasize on the "poh."


----------



## SJLove (Mar 12, 2006)

I read on one of the mei tai sites that it's pronounced may tie. Can't remember which one though.


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

I would think it's "may tie" as in month of May. Just by it's spelling (and living in asia), I'd think May also. But of course I could be wrong!


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, I'll be. I've been pronouncing it My-tie.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I *want* to say My-tie, and I've seen it spelled like that elsewhere (I mean, on babywearing sites, not just by people posting on forums.







) but I think it is May.

When I have to say it I always just say "MT"!


----------

